# Alabama Open Safety Meeting



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

Just want everyone to know that the safety meeting for the Alabama Open is going to beJuly 22nd at the Original Oyster House overlooking Mobile Bay on the causeway. Also, the Alabama divers will be doing a seminar for the Forida divers to show them how to properly load their spearguns and string fish. See ya there.....


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so happy that you guys have set up a seminar for us to show ya'll how to load your guns and string your fish! We will even show yall how to clean the few little fish you guys buy at Joe Patties and claim to shoot! WE WILL SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Man... you guys need to pull your panties up in Alabama. Ive been around a few of these shooters over here the last few weeks and they are pro-fish-ant with their skills. I dont think a little trash talking will interfere. 

I heard yall finally put together a team Dimp Lick, should go nice with team Priopism! LOL Yall in for a world of hurt next year...

They call me Bohunter...... I kill stuff with sharp pointed things! Im gonna miss the bloodtrails though!

Steve


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Game on!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I always said we should just annex LA into the Panhandle of Florida since without us it ain't nothing but a rest stop on the map...guess we gotta go over and just take it! Boys, hide your women, lock up yo' valuables, and prepare yourselves cuz the "850" comin' to claim fame! See you at the meetin'!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, I noticed the Capt. Safety Meeting was moved to the Wed. the 22nd. Was that so y'all could take two days to heal from the ass whuppin' you'll get from trying to take a 'Sunshine State' boy's gun?!


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

The only two things Florida has is Disney World and Tim Tebow. U fixing to lose Tebow so ya'll are screwed! U guys sound like Urban Cryer on here. We already took care of ya in your on backyard. No gay day over here in Dauphin Island. So if you swing that way stay in Pensacola......MRD out!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Rsmith (7/13/2009)*The only two things Florida has is Disney World and Tim Tebow. U fixing to lose Tebow so ya'll are screwed! U guys sound like Urban Cryer on here. We already took care of ya in your on backyard. No gay day over here in Dauphin Island. So if you swing that way stay in Pensacola......MRD out!


We may only have Disney and Gator Nation, but Alabama only has...well...hang on...gimme a sec...Damn!I can't think ofONEthing!Ha, "gay day", that's funny. You mean the'Open' is thetime you guys trade in the feather boas and rainbow speedos for spearguns and stringers?! We are gonna shoot YOUR fish in YOUR waters to weigh in YOUR tournament to win YOUR trophy!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Jerry is correct, we are gonna stomp ya'lls butts! By the way, lets review what Alabama has; A FORMER LSU COACH, since they could not find a good coach in Alabama, and the poor eagles! 'nuf said!


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yea I forgot Urban Cryer started his coaching career at UF. NOT! Be careful with the way you speak about Coach Saban. Soon you will start seeing the black helos flying overhead. Tebow can't help you 200 ft under the water. It will be up to you to pull the trigger and breath to the top. One more thing, I know u Pcola guys dive in your speedos and pink fins but over here we wear wetsuits and black fins. Just a tip to help you out. MRD out!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Just for the record I hate UF, period. I am a die hard FSU fan, and even though we pretty much suck right now, at least the bama teams are scared of us! By the way, my speedo is camo so the fish cant see me behind the bubbles! Also a word of hope, ALABAMA is my second favorite team, Roll Tide!


----------



## fishwagon (Oct 23, 2008)

easy on trying to claim alabama as part of florida , last time i checked florida was a democratic state and do fly with me!!! as far as tim tebow i know how he voted.one more thing hide our women?? what are you going to do steal their lipstick,any way how about we let the spearguns do the talking.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

let me add this cowgirls, i dive with Rsmith on the Mobile Rig Diver Team. I hate the university of alacrapa and that midget ass coach that they have. I am Blue and Orange!!! War Eagle !!! Just remember this, i am the bastard that will swim up behind you, cut off your air, steal your fish, weigh them in and have my picture made with your wife while they hand me the trophie !!!!!!!!!!! because thats the waythe NWO would have done it !!!!!!!!!!!!! MRD 4/life


----------



## porkyp (Nov 5, 2008)

DAYUM!!!!!!!! You sum beeches could't open a umbrelly. Porkyp Out...


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

'spearem', that's the only way you'll weigh in any fish, by stealingone!


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

> *BADBOY69 (7/14/2009)*'spearem', that's the only way you'll weigh in any fish, by stealingone!


yea, but at least i will weigh one shitter !!!!!!!!!! now go pack my dive bag.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Now thats funny! Goin all gangsta on us! We shall soon see! WE ARE COMING TO DIVE YOUR RIGS BOYS! If we run out of gas will ya'll at least tow us back to Dauphin Island so we can weigh the winning fish, please!


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

> *TEAM GET BENT (7/15/2009)*Now thats funny! Goin all gangsta on us! We shall soon see! WE ARE COMING TO DIVE YOUR RIGS BOYS! If we run out of gas will ya'll at least tow us back to Dauphin Island so we can weigh the winning fish, please!


yes sir we will, right after we take your fish, if you have any, and burn your boat to the water line.

first round at the captains meeting for team get bent is on me. aint this fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Can we register at the captains meeting wednesday? Sh!t I forgot about that little bit of an issue:banghead


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Yep


----------

